# mount_smbfs: kldload(smbfs): No such file or directory



## dave (May 23, 2016)

I am running 10.3-RELEASE on a raspberry pi.  When I try to mount an external samba share, I get the error message in the title:


```
mount_smbfs: kldload(smbfs): No such file or directory
```

Anyone know why?

Thanks


----------



## dave (May 23, 2016)

Looks like the smbfs.ko file is not in the /boot/kernel directory.  Is this a known issue with arm architechture, or is there a new method for mounting samba shares?


----------

